# 2005 Unpleasant Street Progress Photos!



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Here you go guys:

Unpleasant Street 2005

Usually, I evenly space the tombstones, but this year I decided to be a little more random in their placement. I also scattered some down tree branches to make it look abandoned.

I can't wait until next year... the crypt will be in there!

The haunted signpost is also in place now. I think it looks great with the house as a backdrop.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Pretty cool stuff, Z. Makes me wish I lived closer to come check it out in person. :jol:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I agree. Very cool. It's going to be a great year!

Your pics remind me. I need to let my grass grow. Hope the neighbors don't mind.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

ScareFX said:


> I agree. Very cool. It's going to be a great year!
> 
> Your pics remind me. I need to let my grass grow. Hope the neighbors don't mind.


Heh, I haven't mowed since late August.  I'll probably mow outside the cemetery tomorrow, but the cemetery stays as is until I tear it down.


----------



## Drakemir (Sep 28, 2005)

looking good!  

due to lack of rain this summer, I basicly have only mowed once the entire year.. now people wonder why I water my front yard but still dont mow..mwhahaha


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I wish you had got the Crypt done this year. I was hoping to get a look at it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Very nice, Zombie! I wish I had a yard as large as yours, but alas, I will have to do with small front yard..anyway, your props look great as usual!


----------



## haunt_master11 (Aug 26, 2005)

Looks like it's all comming together there Zombie. It looks great!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Zombie it's looking great. 
No lawn to mow here either. Most of the lawn died this year and is a nice brown color now.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

That's awesome! Out of curiosity, did you make or buy the wooden casket sticking out of the ground in your cemetery?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Built it with my own two hands out of 1x4s and 1x3s.


----------



## hauntedyard (Oct 9, 2005)

looks great


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

It's lookin' good Z! I really like the skeletal hand holding the pumpkin and your tombstones are outstanding...I love the finish on them. I bet the kiddies in your neighborhood are getting excited already!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I think they are. I was out playing "Extension Cord Tetris" yesterday and I heard a car beep at me and in it was a kid with his face pressed to the window with a huge smile on his face.

I think I may be boarding up the windows tonight. There's a break in the rain at the moment and it's not supposed to stop raining until AT LEAST Sunday, so I think I'll capitalize on this opportunity.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

It looks fantastic, as usual! I love that cemetery.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I bought a new tripod today, so I now present to you some night time shots of my display. It's still an incomplete display, so expect more photos after Halloween of the full shebang.

Unpleasant Street 2005 Night Time


----------

